# I did it ? fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

I had a Sandoz Submariner (HK version) and wanted to make my own Milsub. After reading about dial/case compabillity I thaught I had to reconcider, but decided to give it a chance.

With some adjustments to the dial (including a metalfile and some delicate moves for two hours) it all fitted just fine.

I would'nt say I recommend anyone to use the MKII-parts in a HK-sub, but it works after adjustments.









/HenROCK!


----------



## RandyRP (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*



HenROCK! said:


> I had a Sandoz Submariner (HK version) and wanted to make my own Milsub. After reading about dial/case compabillity I thaught I had to reconcider, but decided to give it a chance.
> 
> With some adjustments to the dial (including a metalfile and some delicate moves for two hours) it all fitted just fine.
> 
> I would'nt say I recommend anyone to use the MKII-parts in a HK-sub, but it works after adjustments.


Nice, is that an acrylic domed crystal ? Nice Bezel insert too.


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

yes,
the previous owner of the watch had replaced the crystal to acrylic and the bezel insert too. Little did he know how spot on he was when choosing a Milsub bezelinsert for his Sandoz.

Now, I´m after another Sandoz, singaproe version to give that a go.


----------



## messenius (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Very handsome looking watch. congrats for your modding effort - it was worth it b-)

You seem to have riveted bracelet on it and it fit very nicely. Not original or is it?


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Not original, It's a 7206 "rolex" aftermaket bracelet I've had for a while waiting for the right watch to put it on.


----------



## sween1911 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*



HenROCK! said:


> ...how spot on he was when choosing a Milsub bezelinsert for his Sandoz...


Bingo! 60-minute bezel insert! That looks awesome. Excellent job.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Looks great. I remember the HK Sandoz's being a straight drop in but I guess they changed the case design since I last worked on one. Nice work and a great result.


----------



## tlshepherd (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Very nice work! Would you mind sharing your source for the bezel insert? Also, did it glue in or snap in and did it require any fitting? 
Tom


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*



HenROCK! said:


> Not original, It's a 7206 "rolex" aftermaket bracelet I've had for a while waiting for the right watch to put it on.


Where did you get the bracelet? My MKII MilSub is currently on a chocolate brown nato; looks nice, but a bracelet would be great.

Menno


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*



Yao said:


> Looks great. I remember the HK Sandoz's being a straight drop in but I guess they changed the case design since I last worked on one. Nice work and a great result.


Ok,
I got another, newer HK sub on its way from a forummmember i Australia, I'll soon find out if that's the same size/dimentions as the one above.


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*



tlshepherd said:


> Very nice work! Would you mind sharing your source for the bezel insert? Also, did it glue in or snap in and did it require any fitting?
> Tom


I'll try to source where the insert is from, it's a perfect fit and does not require any glue.


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*



Thieuster said:


> Where did you get the bracelet? My MKII MilSub is currently on a chocolate brown nato; looks nice, but a bracelet would be great.
> 
> Menno


I'm affraid I got it used from a friend and don't know where to get another one, but it's a Rolex 7205 / 7206 riveted oyster kind of bracelet you should look for.


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Great work, Henri. Looks amazing. Love the acrylic crystal.


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Looks great from where I sit.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

I always thought that the Singapore Sandoz was the easiest to mod. I have a Singapore one with MKII mod. Done by Richard Askham; have a look at his blog; really interesting watch related stuff here: http://thewatchspotblog.com/

There's an interesting back to back review about the HK and S Sandoz: http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WATCHSALES/SandozHongKongSingapore/SubmarinersComparison.htm

Menno

And two pics of my Sandoz mod (I've posted them before)


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*



Thieuster said:


> I always thought that the Singapore Sandoz was the easiest to mod. I have a Singapore one with MKII mod. Done by Richard Askham; have a look at his blog; really interesting watch related stuff here: http://thewatchspotblog.com/
> 
> There's an interesting back to back review about the HK and S Sandoz: http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WATCHSALES/SandozHongKongSingapore/SubmarinersComparison.htm
> 
> ...


I'm just about to get a Singapore Sandoz to give that one a try - I'm sure that model is gona be smoother to deal with, since all parts fits without any modifications.
The reason why I started this thread was to show that it's possible (with some adjustments) to fit MKII-parts in a Sandoz HK-style case.

Your Watch looks great btw!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Looks fantastic~enjoy it in health! ;-)


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

I did it! part two - fitted a nice and tight domed crystal on my HK Sandoz.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Great looking watch with a great crystal! Back to your original posting though: I'm looking for the kind of bracelet you've put on your watch. Can you point me in the right direction?

Menno


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

sure,
You'll find a similar one at this ebay-store:

*wholesaleoutlet990*

search for "rivited" - good luck!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Great job on the crystal~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## keltzar (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

hi,
where can I get the

(1) domed crystal ? Any idea what the diamter of crystal I should look for is?
(2) Any idea where to get a fitting 60min bezel insert?


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

I'll send you a mail.

/H


----------



## keltzar (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Thanks Henrock.

To the rest:
Is the consensus that the HK or S'pore Sandoz would be an easier project to work with for a milsub homage conversion?


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*



keltzar said:


> Thanks Henrock.
> 
> To the rest:
> Is the consensus that the HK or S'pore Sandoz would be an easier project to work with for a milsub homage conversion?


Perhaps it's easier to make up your mind after reading this: http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WATCHSALES/SandozHongKongSingapore/SubmarinersComparison.htm
This convinced me to buy a Singapore version. Not stating here that it's the best solution. Although, the MKII dial and MoD sword hands from MKII fitted right in! Not even the smallest problem. But other people have great results with the HK version.

Menno


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

I would say nither is optimal to use to make the perfect milsub hommage (they both have their week spots) but *the MKII parts* will fit better in the Singapore version. Personally I like the case of the HK one better and you'll be able to find the right kind of aftermarket military bezelinsert.

Here you can see my two mods - one Singapore (the bigger one with lug holes and explorer dial) and one HK.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

What did you have to do to get the dial to fit the HK movement (2836-2?)? Did the feet on the dial a match the movement?


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

The feets fits just fine - I had to reduce the dial diameter from 28 down to 25,5 mm.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*



HenROCK! said:


> The feets fits just fine - I had to reduce the dial diameter from 28 down to 25,5 mm.


:-!


----------



## keltzar (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

... I asked my watchmaker whether he could reduce a dial from 28mm to 25.5mm ... he did not know how!

how does one reduce a dial in diameter?


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

This is not a recommendation, but I used a metal file and a lot of patience. If doing this make sure to stop every now and then to take measures.


----------



## Faide (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Looks great!!

I bought an aftermarket bezel insert from the same ebay seller. Its on its way. However, now im worried. Looks like it will not fit on a Singapore sub right?

Has anyone been able to change the insert on a singapore sub?

_Faide


----------



## keltzar (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Does not fit.
The inside diameter is the same, but the external diameter is different.


----------



## keltzar (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

I recently sent MkIIk a query through their website and received no response.

More recently, I finally located a sandoz donor watch as a base.

Yesterday I placed an order for the dial/hands, asking for acknowledgement before I send payment... again, no response.

Does anyone else have problems getting responses from them?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Congrats. Looks awesome :-!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*



keltzar said:


> I recently sent MkIIk a query through their website and received no response. Does anyone else have problems getting responses from them?


Bill is pretty good about answering his emails depending on his schedule of projects, of course. I read somewhere that the dials and hands that fit the earlier models of Singapore Sandoz may or may not work with the more recent versions due to variations in dimensions~Good luck!


----------



## keltzar (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

I finally got started on the project so I thought I would provide a bit of an update.

The sandoz I got came with a damaged crown, so I had to order a new one ... got a 6mm one off ebay (which is 1mm smaller than the 7mm crowns used on the 5513/5517) ...

Thereafter, the mkII dial/hands arrived and are now waiting to be fitted. The dial, which fits ETA28xx movements, will have to be reduced from its shipped 28mm size to the 25.5mm the case takes.

The 60min insert and the crystal also arrived from wholesaleoutlet. My watchmaker has not reported any problems with the insert so far. 
... If you are buying generic inserts for your project, note these differences of inserts, refer here: http://www.watchgeek.com/bezels.htm .

Clearly, a 5517 project is look for an insert of diameter 30.3mm and ext.dia 36.5mm.

However, my watchmaker has reported problems with the crystal. The crystal, obtained from the same source as the 60min insert, is said to fit the 5513 but was described as 30.5mm external diameter.

As we fitted it to the case, the crystal cracked right through.

Some research showed up that the correct diameter for a 5513 should be 30.3mm (same as insert).

To be sure, I used an electronic vernier caplier to measure the sandoz and this is what I found:
1) Internal diameter of crystal is 28.14mm
2) External diameter of crystal should be 30.33mm
3) Internal diameter of retaining (bezel) ring was 30.16mm

... clearly, these HK sandoz are built close to rolex specs ... which from my research shows is as above for (1) and (2). It also suggests that a slightly smaller 30.2mm generic crystal that is often available may also fit.

FYI - on the original 5513/5517 the correct crystals to look for which should also fit these sandoz are Tropic-19 , also known as reference 25-19.

If you like the "superdome" look, the closest is the Tropic 39 made for Seadweller-1665. However, note that while the 19 crystal and the 39 crystal have the same inside diameter of 28.1mm, the outside diameter for the Tropic 39 is 30.46mm, vs the 30.38mm of the Tropic 19.

I hope those of you who are embarking on a similar project find the info useful.

My project is still weeks from completion!


----------



## keltzar (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*

Project completed and it is a beauty ...
same proportions as the 5513, and frankly - prettier than the 5513 I have!


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*



keltzar said:


> Project completed and it is a beauty ...
> same proportions as the 5513, and frankly - prettier than the 5513 I have!


What did you end up using for the crystal?

And post some photos! :-!


----------



## keltzar (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: I did it - fitted MKII parts in a Sandoz HK sub*



Saxon007 said:


> What did you end up using for the crystal?
> 
> And post some photos! :-!


I ended up using a GS brand crystal with ext. dia. of 30.3mm ... it fit perfectly... and has a nicer dome than my 5513 really.

Will post some photos when I can ... but it looks like the one posted by the thread-starter!


----------

